# Aquatrader.com lights



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

How reliable are the aquatrader.com lights? Anybody have goog luck or bad luck with them?

I'm thinking I finally made up my mind, and I'm going to turn the 29g into a sw. Im looking at the 380 watts total one. 1x 250w mh 15000k and 2x 65w antic florescents. Thats not to much light is it? I dont really know what i want for corals, but I don't want to be limited by light. Its only a 24" light but i dont think that matters because its probably going to be set a little higher on the tank.

For the 25g sump i can just run a clamp on light and a 6500k light, cant i?

I promise i have my mind made up on the 29g this time finally! 
Thanks for all the help!

heres the site....light


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

That sounds like a lot of light...regardless, I wouldn't buy Aquatrader's lights. I've read too many horror stories about them failing and some catching fire.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

sounds good. Thank you


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

unless you seriously think you will get into sps i wouldnt recommend that much light


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

k Thanks again guys


----------



## SirusX1721 (Oct 6, 2008)

My brother bought a light from them and nothing but problems. I ended trashing it and buying him a whole new unit. Their lights are priced great but the quality IMO is poor as they come.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

actually by replacing the stock ballast with icecaps this unit becomes a pretty good one. If you do some real research you would see this. There is a big reef site i know that has a 20 page post on these lights.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

HEy I hate to rain on your parade! But the company odyssa has come along way, and I used the 48" 796 watt fixture with the 2 x250 watt mh and the 4 65 actnics.. The units that were faulty have been addressed, the problems where they tried to do put all the fixtures on one plug. I am not saying they are perfect, but they worked well for 2 years before I sold them, and I only sold them since I have no need for them, as I am fowlr and min reef now. Long story short all my fish tanks now use their lighting, be it fresh or salt... they the best for the money. They do not catch fire.. there is a forum out there, where a mit engineer disassembled the ballasts, and said they were built to the same spec as icecap ballasts. I wont say they there was never problems when they first started, but look at any company/product when it was the first of the first.... Again no excuse, but they make relaible and safe fixtures now!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

I also purchased a light from Aquatraders when i set up my first saltwater setup last year. I've had nothing but good issues with it.
Its basically your choice if u want to use it. For the price temporary its decent. Problems are people use the lights differently so you get different comments. Still using it to this day for one of my tanks.

I did upgrade to a tank 3 times the size and was able to get an Aquactinics light fixture which also is good.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

i ordered a fixture from them last week friday should be here soon. Ive heard they are cleaning up their act, also some guy on the reef forums modded one of aquatraders metal halide fixtures for 15$ and works just as well as one of the alot more expensive fixtures like sunpods and such.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I've been hearing that they've been cleaning it up two. What exactly was lighting on fire on them? ballasts? wiring?


----------

